# Meaty Udder ?s



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok, I have a FF doe with a meaty udder. Will this change with future freshenings or will it only be fixed in offspring? She had twins and I let her raise them. Just pulled boy off last night. We just started milking her so am wondering if it is worth working with her or dry her off and wait till next year. I do not need her milk.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Personal experience says it will not fix itself. Might be a tad better with future freshenings but I doubt it will change much


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The udder will always be meaty. You may as well milk her and enjoy the milk. Was she tested for CAE?


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes whole herd tested clean on bioscreen. Guess I will see how her daughter does. This one has had a small udder starting at 4 months. Sad to find out it's all meat.


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

cybercat said:


> Ok, I have a FF doe with a meaty udder.


Could someone explain what a "meaty udder" is, what it looks like? Just trying to learn....Thanks!!!


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

Normal udder will empty flat almost. Meaty udder will fill firm with muscle in it and will always be there and look full even after milking.


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

cybercat said:


> Normal udder will empty flat almost. Meaty udder will fill firm with muscle in it and will always be there and look full even after milking.


Thanks!


----------

